# Any one starting the adoption process in or around the kent area



## Hardcastle75 (May 1, 2012)

Hey!

My husband and I went for out first adoption Information evening last night  In maidstone and found It very Interesting and would like to find others In  Kent area who are currently going through the adoption process or thinking about It. I live In Canterbury.

We are currently on our second cycle of IVF and know we need to be positive about this being our time but also mindful of our circumstances and feel that adoption could make our dreams of having our own family possible whilst also giving love to a child that Is In need of a mummy & Daddy.

We know that there has to be closure on any fertility treatment before starting the process.
  
Look forward to chatting with anyone 


Lisa
X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey back  
I'm not in Kent I'm afraid but just wanted to say hi.
really hope that your IVF works for you this time but if it doesnt you will find plenty of support on here for the adoption process  


kj x


----------



## Hardcastle75 (May 1, 2012)

Hi KJ.


Just wanted to say thanks for replying...seems I am the only one In Kent  

I saw your tag - wow two children In eight months that Is awesome.  You and partner must have wowed the panel- You must feel complete with your gorgeaus family - enjoy every minute.

I know that I want this last attempt of IVF to work and am so fortunate to have this opportunity but going to the meeting opened our eyes so much and the journey that we have been on for the last eight years. I feel that adoption Is definately worth  persuing for us.  One way or another the next four weeks Is going to lead us down one path or another and we just cannot wait to see which way It will be 
Thanks again.

Lisa
X


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Lisa, 

I am not a lady, however my wife and I have adopted our son through Bromley LA and are now being assessed by Bromley for his younger sibling.

Bromley have been very helpful and supportive.

Good luck on journey.

S


----------



## Hardcastle75 (May 1, 2012)

Sevsxp.


Just wanted to say thanks for the reply.  

May I ask how long the process from Information day to having your son? I know each Individual case Is different.

And May I ask the ages of the children?

I wish you all the very best  In adopting your second child and hope that we are as lucky as you.

Lisa
X


----------



## sevsxp (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Lisa,

I cant comment on time between infomation night, as we originally applied via another LA, but they rejected us after the prep group as they didnt feel we were a "couple" although had been together since we were 14 (we were 40 at the time !).

However here is our brief timeline.
March 2010 - Prep Group
Sept 2010 - Home study started
March 2011 - Went to panel got approval
Jun 2011 - First heard about our Son
July 2011 - Little one moved in (aged 2)
Apr 2012 - Got final adoption order (HE IS OURS !!)
Sept 2012 - First heard about his younger sibling
Nov 2012 - Going to panel for his younger sibling (hopefully)
Dec 2012 - Younger sibling plans to move in (assuming we get approval - he will be 9 months then)

On our prep group there was 12 couples and by Christmas 2011 we all had little ones, with the first couple on our prep group getting their little one in Jan 2011,
not sure if this is the norm or not, but it worked for all of us.

We have all kept in touch from our prep group and all get together 3/4 times a year, which has been very valueable at times and a good extension to our support network.

Good Luck, it will be tough at times, we got knocked back by one LA after completing the prep course, but Bromley saw us perfect adoptees and took us on, but keep on going, the end result is worth it....!!

If you got any questions, please feel free to ask or you can PM me if you want a little more privacy.

S.
x


----------



## Ruthie82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hardcastle I am i the Kent area are you still looking on this thread? I notice its been a few months since posting.


----------



## Keg (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi.  We are thinking of adopting in a few years time, so attended the KCC open day last month, which I found interesting and I was quite impressed with what they had to offer.  Not sure if I can be much help, but feel free to contact me if I can.


----------



## juboo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, 
we are in Kent, just had our 1st visit, we haven't gone with a Kent agency though for various reasons, we are just starting out but if you want to know how we ended up deciding on our LA do PM me.
Ju


----------



## Nikki 161 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys! 

I am currently going through icsi but I am not responding well to the fertility drugs, and to be honest I am not sure of how much more I can take. 

I have always been very keen on adoption anyway and I think this maybe a better option for us.

My husband and I have no baby experience whatsoever. Does anyone know if kent adoption will consider us for adopting a baby if we have no experience? Is there anything we could do to improve our chances? None of our family or friends have babies and their children are all over the age of 5! 

Any advice would be appreciated!

Nikki xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi I am in Kent and my DH and myself have just been approved.
Nikki161 - The more experence your DH gets would be handy.  Try and see if he or both of you can volenteer at a local play group or centre.  My DH didnt have any experance and he ended up looking after two - 3 children every weekend and this went down well with teh social worker and at Panel.

I wish you all the best of luck in your journeys


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi I am in Kent and currently going through home study - which so far has been a smooth process fingers crossed.

Don't know if this thread is still open for users but will be happy to chat to any other ppl from the Kent area - I live in maidstone


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Ps. I have hardly any child experience so I help a childminder for 3 hours once a week but you can do rainbows, brownies or do reading with children in a infants school - you will be fine xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,


I have adopted twice via kcc,if I can be of any help please ask.


Fiona


----------



## Nikki 161 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Macgyver, Mrsjrum and fiona1 - thank you all very much for your replies! 

Volunteering at playgroups etc is a brilliant idea - thank you!

We are not ready to formally start the process yet, but what expereince we can get in the meantime will be a big help!

xx


----------

